# [SONIDO] Programita para crear ondas

## diegoto

Que tal, alguien conoce algun programita para crear onda de sonido, cosa que pueda variar la frecuencia y la amplitud simplmente.

gracias!

----------

## pcmaster

Para editar un archivo de audio puedes usar audacity, pero crearlo... ¿qué quieres exactamente? audacity tiene algunas opciones, pero no sé si te servirán.

----------

## i92guboj

Hay un filtro ladspa para cambiar la frecuencia sin variar el tempo, en cuanto a la amplitud, cualquier editor de audio puede cambiar la ganancia, hasta cierto punto, claro. Rezound también puede hacer ambas cosas.

¿Crear ondas? Define "crear", no entiendo bien a qué te refieres.

----------

## vincent-

Supongo que se referirá a crear simples tonos a una determinada frecuencia para testear altavoces.

Crear un tono de 1Hz, otro de 2Hz..., etc.

----------

## i92guboj

 *peratu wrote:*   

> Supongo que se referirá a crear simples tonos a una determinada frecuencia para testear altavoces.
> 
> Crear un tono de 1Hz, otro de 2Hz..., etc.

 

Siempre se puede recurrir al midi para eso, o bien a un tracker, a base de samples.

Aunque 1hz es un poco baja, creo que el espectro audible para los humanos empieza sobre los 20 hz o algo así. Quizás algo menos para oídos privilegiados.

----------

## vincent-

Crees bien  :Smile:  Yo sólo puse unos ejemplos.

----------

## pcmaster

Para crear tonos simples sí puede servirte audacity. Tiene hasta un generador de tonos DMTF.

----------

## diegoto

Si me referia a generar tonos en una frecuencia, quiero ademas generar fuera del rango audible. Ahora pruebo con lo que me dijieron. gracias!

----------

## Stolz

Con Matlab puedes, una búsqueda en Google te dará cientos de tutoriales. Supongo que con el programa libre equivalente, Octave, también podrás.

----------

